# I'm really tired of people bullying me!



## IntrovertedLoner (Aug 23, 2014)

Our midterm exams are over last Monday and it's finally Finals period in this semester of mine. It's been three weeks since my field trip that was really an emotionally draining experience for me... And my classmates still makes fun of me even up to now and it's getting too much!

Yesterday on my 2-hour class, I don't want to go to school to be honest because I know they will probably bully me again and makes fun of me, but I have to go to class so I will know the results of my midterm exam for that major subject. As I got into the room, we checked our papers and I got the results and I've got 34 of out 45! It's not bad, but I wished I got even higher since I know it's not my best. If only my classmates were better and more understanding or not selfish, I could have gotten more focus in studying before the exam last Thursday!

And here's what happened, there's this one arrogant guy who is so loud, obnoxious and annoying and I don't know why most of my classmates like him! I find him annoying and arrogant to be honest, because when he speaks his words are really offensive to me in my opinion. I always don't like it that he wants to be up above everyone else! And what's more, I have NEVER seen him in uniform! I always see him wearing civilian or formal attire! I think my professors have this favoritism to this guy since they are allowing people like him not to wear uniform! When he arrived, he sat far away from me and joined his other so-called friends! I hate him for joining them! And he started to tell lots of gossips about me, saying that I'm weird, my voice is so soft, etc... stuff like that! He's like Mr. Know It All in my class, but I'm way smarter than him since I'm like the Top 7 in the class (even though I'm an irregular student) and he's around 13th in the ranking... 

Also, there's this guy # 2 who is also loud, obnoxious and annoying and he's next to my last name! He's the one who called me weird in the field trip before and even up to now he will try to imitate my voice, backstab me and so on! He's like it since the Prelim or the start of this semester!

And there's this b!tchy girl, who also talks loud and annoying and she's also makes gossips and people like her too even though she's a bad girl! I don't know why, my sister is way prettier than her and she's more nice!

There's more, but they're like the typical bad influenced guys so I don't want to elaborate on that...

I don't like all of them since I know I will not be in good terms with them. They are all bad influence, arrogant, annoying, selfish and careless/insensitive people and they say what they want even though most of them are really offensive! I prefer to be alone since they are hindrance to my studies. They're really extroverts that don't like introverted people like me... They're so judgmental! I don't want to be friends with them!

And what's worse, my professor in that subject likes to makes gossips as well and he always try to change the topic to nonsense stuff! If I were my professor, I should stick to the topic of the lecture and try to do something about the classmates who are bullying me! It's like he is on my bullies' side and not mine! I really don't like this at all!

My only friend in the class who is a quiet girl suddenly changed and she is siding to my bullies (or on their side). I don't know why! She didn't understand my situation when I explained why I got angry before and she thinks I'm wrong for having no friends and agreeing to my mom! So I don't have anymore friends in the class anymore after the field trip! I wanted to get angry that time since I need to fight for myself and for my own rights and I don't want them to keep on doing that (verbal bullying / gossips) to me!

I feel like giving up even though I have high grades in the Prelim and Midterm exam. I wished they are not like that and stopped bullying innocent people like me! I can only open to my few but true friends of mine! I feel so emotionally drained from yesterday and I always have this fever after what happened last week because of them! Fever from stress perhaps... I'm losing my focus on my studies because of them... :[

P.S. I tried talking to my guidance counselor but she didn't do anything about it to resolve this issue regarding my classmates...


----------



## HookedOnEbonics (Sep 3, 2014)

Talk to your counselor. 
If that doesn't help, tell the counselor you will seek outside help.

Ignore those people. What makes you 'weird' is paying attention to their negativity.
Be cool with it and don't give a f-
If they say that you're weird to your face or whatever, tell them they're loud and annoying. If they physically assault you don't be afraid to hit back, and hit hard.


----------



## IntrovertedLoner (Aug 23, 2014)

HookedOnEbonics said:


> Talk to your counselor.
> If that doesn't help, tell the counselor you will seek outside help.
> 
> Ignore those people. What makes you 'weird' is paying attention to their negativity.
> ...


Did you read everything that I've said from top to bottom? I've already mentioned that I've already talked to my guidance counselor. In fact, I've talked to her twice, but nothing happened. And I have to disagree about hitting them back, since it's against the rules of the school and I don't want to do that. 
I didn't expect to hear this response... Thanks for responding though. It seems only my 2 true close friends outside school will understand me though ...


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

I assume telling the teacher doesn't help?

This kind of thing is why school can suck. Try to avoid them when you can, try to not act annoyed when they start **** and hope they get bored, and keep to your group of friends. At recess, if you can avoid them. The library tends to have the nicer, "nerdier" group of kids and remains a decent place for study, or anywhere you can go indoors. 

Its probably not a perfect solution, but school can suck like this


----------



## IntrovertedLoner (Aug 23, 2014)

ShadowOnTheWall said:


> I assume telling the teacher doesn't help?
> 
> This kind of thing is why school can suck. Try to avoid them when you can, try to not act annoyed when they start **** and hope they get bored, and keep to your group of friends. At recess, if you can avoid them. The library tends to have the nicer, "nerdier" group of kids and remains a decent place for study, or anywhere you can go indoors.
> 
> Its probably not a perfect solution, but school can suck like this


Yes, even my other professors are like that. I don't know why Computer Science professors are insensitive and careless people towards me! Hmm... I wished they understand my situation and also realize what if they are in my position! :afr
I wished my guidance counselor will do some action immediately so those bullies will stop for good. I don't really deserved to be bullied. My grades are pretty good on that subject during Prelim up to Midterm, but I'm sure it will go down this Finals. I'm starting to lose motivation/focus to be honest because of them. If my professor or classmates are better people and not them, I will be motivated to go to that class without hesitations... :| :afr

I do avoid them all the time even at break time not just in the class. I'm always at the library during my free time (before or after my class) since it's really quiet and I love quiet places. They are the type of people that doesn't hang out in the library (since they're loud extroverts just like I've said above) so I won't see them in the library.

Okay, I will just ignore them but it's too much already. I hope they will stop soon. They don't deserve to graduate in my opinion. I've already wasted some years in college because of them... Of course, I'll just keep my anger to those few close friends of mine outside school since I don't have friends in my college anymore... :| I agree, I hate school too! I just want to get my college diploma so I'm done with this someday! Whew! :/ :um


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

I knew my last post wasn't perfect but didn't follow because I experinced the same thing in real life and wasn't able to achieve an outcome better than the one I described.

But I suppose some prespective might help. All goes well you'll be graduting soon and never have to deal with those aholes again. Odds are they pick on you, not because of any personal hatred, because their aholes who percieve shy, socially awkard kids as easy targets, and its hard to take this on directly. Then again, if you can avoid them you don't really need to.

Teachers are often apatehtic to this kind of thing, espeically round exam time, sadly. Have you made any friends or auqitances? hanging out and or studying with them would make you a less easy target, and I suggested the library cause the loud jerks rarely bother with it, and its much harder to start **** there.

Worse case scenario keep reminding yourself its nearly over and focus on the chequered flag.

Hope this helps.


----------



## averagegirl941 (Aug 2, 2014)

It's seriously not worth stressing over it! These people have nothing better to do with their lives beside mess with you and stress you out. In my experience, one of the best things to do is to not let it get to you. Once they see that their actions are bothering you, they're gonna keep doing it because they're getting a reaction out of you. It's so sad to me that you have talked to adults about this but they're of no help. You're going to school to better yourself so don't let these idiots keep you from doing that! You're much better than them and they are just so immature, it's ridiculous. Don't let them win! Good luck with everything, I know you can make it through this!


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I hate to say this, but your story sounds unrealistic. I don't think they are bullying you at all. They might be teasing you in a friendly way, but in college bullies aren't very common, so I doubt several people in one class would be doing it. I think you are just being overly sensitive.


----------



## Neoz (Feb 3, 2012)

This is college / uni right? 

How can you even get bullied if half the classes you're with 300 different people in one giant room with 1 professor talking and the other half of the classes you're with entirely different people and it's mostly just listening to what the guy is telling? Not only that you can make your own roster. 

How the hell, you must have an extreme bullied victim aura around you


----------



## IntrovertedLoner (Aug 23, 2014)

ShadowOnTheWall said:


> I knew my last post wasn't perfect but didn't follow because I experinced the same thing in real life and wasn't able to achieve an outcome better than the one I described.
> 
> But I suppose some prespective might help. All goes well you'll be graduting soon and never have to deal with those aholes again. Odds are they pick on you, not because of any personal hatred, because their aholes who percieve shy, socially awkard kids as easy targets, and its hard to take this on directly. Then again, if you can avoid them you don't really need to.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's why I hang out at the library often. Your last post really helped and it's really good even though it's not perfect. And I agree with you that my professors doesn't have sympathy towards people like me and I hate it! I wish they should not be like that and help me towards my problems regarding them, so they won't pick on me anymore... Well, it's one more week to go before this semester ends and thank goodness, I won't be able to see them again during my semester break!



averagegirl941 said:


> It's seriously not worth stressing over it! These people have nothing better to do with their lives beside mess with you and stress you out. In my experience, one of the best things to do is to not let it get to you. Once they see that their actions are bothering you, they're gonna keep doing it because they're getting a reaction out of you. It's so sad to me that you have talked to adults about this but they're of no help. You're going to school to better yourself so don't let these idiots keep you from doing that! You're much better than them and they are just so immature, it's ridiculous. Don't let them win! Good luck with everything, I know you can make it through this!


Yeah! Thank you SO MUCH for this one! I'm really glad that you are on my side!  School really sucks because of them and they are causing my grades to go down this Midterms! I cannot focus well because of them... :| Well, I'm going to ignore them, but I wished they'd stop soon... When I will graduate college, I'm definitely go for a job that doesn't involve too much interaction with people, because I really don't like people like them (arrogant guys and b!tches/bad girls)... We're not like them, so I'm going to be myself and I do not want be influenced by them! :/ This is a great response or advice for my situation! 



Imbored21 said:


> I hate to say this, but your story sounds unrealistic. I don't think they are bullying you at all. They might be teasing you in a friendly way, but in college bullies aren't very common, so I doubt several people in one class would be doing it. I think you are just being overly sensitive.


Hmm, there's nothing wrong with being too sensitive. I know other people who are even more sensitive than me. Probably you just don't like me, that's why you are saying that! I'm telling the truth! You just don't understand my side / situation at all... :| Or maybe you are just like one of those people I have mentioned here... :mum And besides, don't post if it will not help me in my situation at all! :/ I hate it when people talk behind my back and also if people makes lots of gossips that are not true and hurts other people like me! I wished they'd just shut up instead! :|



Neoz said:


> This is college / uni right?
> 
> How can you even get bullied if half the classes you're with 300 different people in one giant room with 1 professor talking and the other half of the classes you're with entirely different people and it's mostly just listening to what the guy is telling? Not only that you can make your own roster.
> 
> How the hell, you must have an extreme bullied victim aura around you


Yes, I'm on a university and I don't want to mention my country or college for privacy purposes. This is still considered bullying and I call it verbal bullying. I am the one they are talking about even if they don't mention my name! Please understand that!  I wished I didn't studied here but it's too late! I don't know, maybe they just don't like me for some reason that's why they keep on doing that... But I don't want to be like them or be friends with them, since they're not good people and they're bad influenced! I can do things on my own without them... That class has only 20 students including me, so I can hear them very clearly on what they are gossiping behind my back...


----------

